# Adria Vision Rear View Mirror



## Possum4 (May 2, 2009)

Has anyone had to replace the Driver's Rear View Mirror on and Adria Vision? Mine was clipped by a lorry and badly damaged so although I can still use it it needs replacing. I imagine it is an Adria part rather than a Renault one, anyone know if this is correct? I also imagine it won't be cheap!

Cheers.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Possum4,

Are you talking about the outside wing mirror, if so it will be the base unit that you need to go to i.e. Renault.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I believe that the Vision is an A-class therefore it's an Adria part :wink:


----------



## Possum4 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks steco1958 and EJB for the replies, I have now been told by my local dealer that the cost to replace the mirror unit will be £642 PLUS FITTING. This to me is a joke and I feel that Adria should be ashamed to try and charge such a large amount for a very basic item, OK it has an electric motor in it but so do all electrically adjustable vehicle mirrors and the average cost of these is about £120. The words rip-off spring to mind.

Possum4.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Possum4, if it is sufficiently whole for it still to work then I feel sure it would be repairable. Mine got smashed to bits in France last year by a passing bus, I was able to repair it so that the only clue that it has been broken is the fact that it is no longer electrically operated. Filler, paint and sikaflex. If you do not want to tackle it yourself try a local car body repair person or a friend who is handy. A new one for mine was 980 euro from Frankia, nuts, Alan.


----------



## Possum4 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for that erneboy, I will certainly have a look at the unit myself and it might well be worth while getting a local body repair shop to also have a look if they are willing as you suggest,

David.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there possum

I had a do with a very tight petrol station and the back fell off our wing mirror.

I called the manufacturer and have just ordered the rear casing. It only cost £13+VAT.

They have suppliers all round the country. Don't be tempted to go to the dealer. When I ordered mine it was listed as a DAF lorry mirror!

MEKRA UK Limited
17 Willowbrook Road, Hambridge Trading Estate
BN14 8NA Worthing, W-Sussex
Tel: +44 1903 / 20 61 06
Fax: +44 1903 / 21 43 95
Email: [email protected]

hth

w


----------



## campervanman (May 17, 2006)

*Adria 'A'class mirror*

Hi Possum4. I recently had the same problem on my Rapido 'A' class. Take a look at recent postings under 'Rapido 924F rear view mirror'. In a nutshell - whole assembly costs around £950. I purchased the mirror, rear cover (abs) and indicator for £310, via Rapido. Depends how much damage has been done, and how you feel about tackling the job yourself.
However, in the end we are at the mercy of the manufacturers - and they must be enjoying a very healthy margin on these items.


----------



## Possum4 (May 2, 2009)

*Adria Vision Rear View mirror*

Thanks for the info wilse, I will contact Mekra on monday and see what the score is about a replacement, I'm sure most body shops could do the job.

campervanman- thanks for that link, appreciate it.

Dave.


----------

